# Music on FA



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm looking for music on FA. And if anyone suggests Renard I'll slap you. 

I'm open to pretty much any genre, including noise. Right now the only musically inclined people I'm watching are Kennyfur and Glomgold (pop and noise, respectively). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## quayza (Jan 28, 2010)

A little noise or techno by !AradO!. Thats just one guy.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> A little noise or techno by !AradO!. Thats just one guy.


Linkage? :3


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sedric
Not much there, but pretty good noise.


----------



## quayza (Jan 28, 2010)

My linkage dosent work. My comp is malfunctioning.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 28, 2010)

*consults watch list* Well, let's see here...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pawsforeffect/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tundrafox1/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hydroice/


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a year old, but it's pretty comprehensive: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/465718/


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

Watching everything that was posted so far x3


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zoofonics

look at all the users that this one is watching. All of them are GOOD musicians on FA :3


----------



## Neon_Infection (Feb 3, 2010)

Hehe, I share you feeling for Renard x3
Here's my latest song
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3362956
Its a ambient/alternative/trance ^^


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 3, 2010)

At this point, you may as well just watch [fa]furrymusicians[/fa]. They're bringing musicians together from across the site at a staggering rate.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 3, 2010)

me 
and my FA


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/caringcapacity


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going to recommend myself http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2756544/

and Jaiko http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jaiko/

and Ben Anderson http://www.furaffinity.net/user/benanderson/


----------



## Equium (Feb 4, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> At this point, you may as well just watch [fa]furrymusicians[/fa]. They're bringing musicians together from across the site at a staggering rate.



Oh, and may I point out there's also [fa]composers[/fa], which has a list of hundreds of music makers, in genre form. ^.^

Oh, and me. Lord I hate plugging things.


----------

